# comment transferer cd--->ipod directement??



## yabr (2 Novembre 2006)

comment faites vous pour transferer directement un cd dans l'ipod en passant par itunes?

faut il d'abord incorporer le cd à la bibliotheque itunes puis transferer???


autre question : si on veut tranferer un disque complet de la bibliotheque itunes vers l'ipod..il faut le faire titre par titre ou il y a une façon de selectionner le disque en entier et faire un transfert direct vets l'ipod???

merci a vous 

ps je sais suis tres ,tres nul mais bon..on vit avec


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Ce message aurait plus sa place dans ig&#233;n&#233;ration 



			
				 Le Forum a dit:
			
		

> Musique Cr&#233;ez, &#233;coutez, diffusez et profitez des capacit&#233;s musicales de votre Mac. Pour iPod et iTunes, rendez-vous sur les forums iGeneration.fr.



Sinon, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; tes questions : 
1&#176; : Oui, il faut importer le CD avant de pouvoir mettre la musique dans ton iPod 

2&#176; : Tu s&#233;lectionnes tous les morceaux que tu veux, et tu les glisses dans l'iPod 

PS : pense &#224; regarder l'aide d'iTunes, elle est vraiment bien faite...


----------



## yabr (3 Novembre 2006)

merci a toi mais juste cette question d'ignorant que je suis..
tu dis :

Tu sélectionnes tous les morceaux que tu veux, et tu les glisses dans l'iPod 

comment tu fais pour selectionner les morceaux????
tous les morceaux de mon itunes sont cochés....que faut il faire??

si je passe ma souris en appuyant sur le bouton gauche ça les met en bleu,mais c'est pas pour cela que je peux les glisser d'un coup vers l'ipod??

alors?? 

merci a toi


----------



## whereismymind (3 Novembre 2006)

Enfin quand même, sélectionner c comme quand tu sélectionnes des fichiers quand tu es dans le finder, tu clic sur la pomme et ensuite sur les fichiers a envoyer sur l'iPod, c'est a la porté de tout le monde ...


----------



## yabr (3 Novembre 2006)

ben je savais pas..... 
vais essayer...
me sers autant de pc que du mac...alors j'ai pas les reflex mac
merci


----------



## yabr (3 Novembre 2006)

j'ai bien essayé....grande decouverte pour moi merci


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> j'ai bien essayé....grande decouverte pour moi merci


 
Tu serais surpris du nombre de découvertes que tu ferais si tu consultais l'aide...


----------

